# -=Hintergrundbild-Probleme=-



## cLoWn (17. März 2003)

Hi 
ich hab ein riesiges problem.
ich habe auf meiner Homepage 3Frames die 
Hintergrundbilder enthalten die zusammen ein
Bild sind. Das Problem:
Im das Hintergrundbild im Mainframe soll
beim scrollen auf der gleichen Position bleiben.

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende
Könnt ihr mir helfen?
L!NKE GRÜßE

.sys


----------



## Adam Wille (17. März 2003)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/hintergrund.htm#background_attachment

hth,
Geist

P.S.:


> L!NKE GRÜßE


Bitte was?


----------



## UnrealSoldier (18. März 2003)

ich glaub er hat "L!EBE GRÜßE" gemeint


----------



## Adam Wille (18. März 2003)

Nicht so wirklich, oder?

Geist


----------



## UnrealSoldier (29. März 2003)

damit gehts auch noch:

<style type="text/css">
<!--
BODY { background: white url(bild.gif); background-attachment: fixed; }
-->
</style>


----------



## cLoWn (30. März 2003)

Hi
vielen dank für eure antworten.
Hat gut geklappt.
Mit L!NKE GRÜßE meinte ich L!NKE GRÜßE *gg*

Cu @!! cYa !n h3!!

.sys


----------



## Fabian H (30. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cLoWn _
> *Mit L!NKE GRÜßE meinte ich L!NKE GRÜßE *gg**



Ahh ja


----------



## cLoWn (30. März 2003)

genau ^^


----------



## Marvin (30. März 2003)

besser als rechte Grüße 

P.S.: Hast du deine Seite mal in verschiedenen Auflösungen angeschaut? Weil wenn das Bild auf  eine bestimmte ausgelegt ist, siehts in ner anderen unter Umständen sehr bescheiden aus..


----------



## cLoWn (31. März 2003)

Das mit den Auflösungen ist kein Prob da ich ne
eine Seite vor meine eigendliche Page gesetzthab die man garnicht bemerkt.
Ich schreib euch mal hier den Code auf. Vielleicht kennt ihr das schon.

<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript">
<!--

var breite = screen.width;

if (breite >= 1280)
window.location.href="frameset.htm";
else
if (breite >= 1024)
window.location.href="frameset2.html";
else
if (breite <= 800)
window.location.href="frameset3.html";

//-->
</SCRIPT>


</head>

<body>
</body>
</html>

Probleme gibts nur wenn man das Broserfenster nicht auf vollbild macht
aber seht selbst:naughty-order-clanpage 
Aber erschreckt nicht ich bin halt net der Webmaster-Gott und sie ist
noch stark im Aufbau.
Cu cYa !n h3!!

.sys


----------

